# Januarmagazin online!!



## Anglerboard-Team (2. Januar 2007)

Ein herzliches willkommen im neuen Angeljahr 2007, und das gleich mit neuem Lesestoff:

Edersee-Tour mit Erfolgserlebnis!

Edersee-Tour mit Erfolgserlebnis…

AB-Bootstour auf der Ostsee

Am Haken: Moralapostel oder Angler?

Der Fall Donald Klein - Aktueller Stand

Der Fall Donald Klein - Es geht weiter...

Der Fall Donald Klein - Statement vom Auswärtigen Amt

Die Parteivorsitzenden und die Angler

Die Sache mit den Schwimmanzügen...

Eigenbau einer Fliegenrute, Teil2

Eine Woche Fehmarn

Großer Hecht aus dem Bodden!

Norwegentreffen 2007

Mein (geplantes) Angeljahr 2007

Kapitaler Rapfen

Pressemitteilung DAV zu c+r

Pressemitteilung Shimano Cup

Probelauf mit Barschrekord

Rezept des Monats

Richtig Rollen schmieren...

Von Norge-Koys und Roten Teufeln

Viel Spaß dabei!!!!


----------

